# File Sharing problem: Win 7 SP1 - Laptop to Desktop over Wi-Fi



## Stumpified (Oct 14, 2011)

*Quick Summary:*
• Desktop Computer Running Windows 7 Home Edition Service Pack 1
• Laptop Computer Running Windows 7 Home Edition Service Pack 1
• Both using Wi-Fi
• Both connected to Same Wi-Fi Network
• Laptop Computer sees the Desktop computer in the network window, but refuses to connect. (can't remember exact error) But it doesn't give an access denied like message or anything along those lines, it just said it failed to connect.
• Desktop Computer sees the Laptop Computer in the network window, trying to connect prompts the Username/Password window (unlike the Laptop above) which once filled in allows the Desktop full access to the Laptops user folder and files.
• Checked advance Sharing preferences, everything the same between the two computers
• I'm stumped

My rambling attempt to fill in details below:

Hi

I'm trying to help someone setup a printer at their workplace.
But I ran into an odd problem.

I've installed and connected the HP Printer/Scanner/Fax (via USB) on a Desktop computer running Windows 7 Home Edition with Service pack 1, and then setup the sharing preferences for the printer.

But the Laptop won't see the printer when installing the Printer Driver (the utility wanted to see it right then), I checked to see if the Laptop could connect to the Desktop through file sharing/Network but while it can see the computer, it refuses to connect.
The Desktop computer however sees the Laptop AND can connect via Username and password, allowing it full access to the Laptop.

I checked the Advanced Sharing preferences, and both computers are setup identically.
What am I missing? Same operating system, same preferences, and same Wi-Fi network.

Because their workplace is out of the way (hard for me to get out there again), I'm now left with finding out what's wrong with your help and sending them instructions via email.
I couldn't find anything via Google that could help, I had trouble weeding out problems that were aimed at Win7 to Vista/XP etc...
Problems related from Win7 to Win7 specifically didn't show up or were buried.

I work part time at a Library and take care of their computers. I don't have training, but their needs are generally light so it works out.
They have 14 Desktop computers running XP, Vista, and Win7, but they can all connect to each other. I never had problems getting them to connect.

However I have seen this problem before, several months ago I was asked to help with something minor on 2 other computers in the building (not the library) and I noticed (although it wasn't important at the time, and therefore didn't have to deal with it) that the Laptop computer would not connect via file sharing to the Desktop, but the Desktop would connect to the Laptop without problem. I can't remember what Operating system they were running now, but once again I think they were the same.

I'm wondering if their is something about Laptops and File sharing that could cause this problem. (Although if it was security related, you would think it would be the other way around)

Any advice, guide or help you can give me?
Anything would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Does the desktop have a user set up with a password? I think that may be a requirement in Win 7 in certain cases.


----------



## Stumpified (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi rgsalinger thank you for replying

I'm afraid both computers had a User account with a password, so that isn't the issue. I appreciate the question though


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

make sure the desktops firewall is set to allow file and printer sharing.
printer share should be to everyone with full control


----------



## Stumpified (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay I've sent them an email instructing them to look for any antivirus/security/firewall software installed on their computer.
If they find anything they're to email me the program name(s).
(So I can give them customized instructions on how to allow printer sharing)

If they don't find anything, then they're to follow the PDF I sent them that outlines how to properly setup a HomeGroup between the two computers. (I haven't had to do that before, so I failed to set that up when I was there :-/ )

Hopefully that will do it, but either way I'll post the results here.

Thank you again!


----------



## Stumpified (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay they finally emailed me back.
According to them there is nothing installed for Firewall or Antivirus. (for now)

They tried to setup a homegroup on the Desktop computer. They got a password, but received a Error Code 214750037
when trying to print the password page.
They then tried to connect to that Homegroup from the Laptop anyway, but the laptop is already part of a Homegroup :-/

Is there an easy way to explain to them how to release the Laptop from it's current Homegroup so it can connect to the new one?

In the mean time I'll try to track down the full meaning of the error and whatever else might help.

Any comments or suggestions any of you might have will be, as always, greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

windows firewall is installed by default
they need to go to the security section in control panel to review its settings. File and printer sharing needs to be allowed in the firewall.


nothing wrong with the homegroup. Don't mess with it. Only thing not working is laptop access to pc and the printer.

not having AV installed is crazy. they maybe already compromised.


----------



## Stumpified (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow your right, windows firewall is enabled on that computer.
However there is a problem with it. They only have one user account setup on their computer, and it listed as administrator (I checked that when i was there). But with the windows firewall window open they cannot click on the links on the left side of the window (They are bold, but won't click)
The most important of the two unresponsive links being Turn windows firewall on or off (i wanted to test if that improved things, even temporarily) as well as allow a program or feature through the firewall. (meaning I can't even get them to see the option to allow access to the printer, much less to turn it on)
I just looked at the windows 7 firewall on the laptop belonging to one of my family, but it has no problem allowing me any access to all of that control panel.

I'm sorry if this is such a amateur problem, but my experience (and I can only work with what i've seen) has been with computers that had 3rd party firewall/anti-virus installed within a day of turning it on for the first time.
And those firewalls haven't caused printer problems for me yet.

Thank you for your help and suggestions so far. Your patience with me has been great!

P.S. I was going over this with them on the phone, and I STRONGLY urged them to buy some sort of Anti-Virus program. I told them that their risk of infection was high.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I use avast! at home and its free. Anything is better than nothing.


First thing you want to do is make backup admin accounts. Always have a admin back door into the system. They should be running as limited users. This protects the system better if compromised since they are limited so is the hack. No limit to the hack under administrator.

See if you can go to a restore point before this began. Hopefully the system made one.

It does sound like they have been infected already from what you describe with the windows firewall.


----------



## Stumpified (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the software recommendation, I'll pass it on.

The second Admin account sounds like a good idea, although until this sharing thing is sorted out, wouldn't make things a bit more complicated?
I admit I'm without training and have gaps in my knowledge regarding Windows, but I'm helping someone who can use certain software, and thats it. If any problems arise from them trying to figure this out using a Limited account, they won't know what to do.
So I'll have them setup the second account after this is worked out.

As for a system restore, is there no other way that you can think of?
I would most likely have to go down there again (like I said hard to do, was hard to get their the first time. I have limited access to transportation, and it's out of the way)
If this is merely some sort of settings conflict and the restore doesn't fix it, I'm left having to resetup the printer and be where I started, not to mention any other files or applications that would have to be moved back on and reinstalled.
I'll do it if I must, but I hesitate to do it except as last resort...

Also you mention that they could be contaminated already, I think the computer has been running for less then 2 months, (the office hasn't been open longer than that) and the printer I setup was their newly bought and first Fax/Printer in the office. While not impossible, wouldn't an infection be less likely? In an office environment like that I would have imagined that they would be randomly browsing less as well as downloading fewer files in general. Of course, maybe it's just me who makes careful use of a work computer 
I suppose other people might sneak in whatever they can...

For now I'll keep searching for answers. I doubt I'l know anything worthwhile until Monday, the problem lies in a workplace that closes on the weekend.
I'll let you know when I hear back.
If you can think of anything else please let me know, I'll be searching over the weekend and will be sure to check back here.

Thank you again!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

having backup accounts has no impact on sharing.

Have them install teamviewer and use it yourself to admin their pcs.
TeamViewer - Free Remote Access and Remote Desktop Sharing over the Internet

You need to make sure they are not already compromised by a virus/malware before moving on to the sharing issue. 

If they are not compromised then you can move on to enabling file and printer sharing in the desktop's firewall.


----------



## Stumpified (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sorry for the delay in replying.
I was hoping to have something useful to say in my next reply.
But that isn't the case.
They've sent the printer to be connected to some IT people from another branch of the company, to be connected to some Printer Online feature the company has. (The IT people are not available for the printer setup, which is why they needed me. They do this one thing and send it back) I don't have all the details. Actually Idon't have any details concerning what this process is. But they'll need help connecting the printer to the new printer whatever when it's all done.
Until then I'll have to wait until they can explain things further :/

I'll let you know if things go smoothly or belly up.

Thank you for your help so far, this has been educational beyond this one particular project!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Gee I don't thing they could have made this any more complex. Hopefully you are getting plenty of billable hours. Keep updating. I will keep checking


----------

